# my work



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Portsmouth, I love your work it's beautiful, do you have the pattern details for the little white top.

Have just noticed the headband, that is a great idea.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely! You do wonderful work.


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

You do beautiful work. Are all of these for a special someone?


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Gorgeous !!where did you find the oatterns for the gray and pink and the little yellow top ? Did you crochet the pink trim on around the hem ? 
Too cute!


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love the pattern for the little white bolero top. Thanks


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You should have said "My Beautiful Work"!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Lovely work! I may borrow that headband idea next time I make some for great-granddaughters.


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Card


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Would you list the names of the yellow top and the braided headband? I actually printed off the pattern for the headband,but misplaced it and can't remember the name to go looking for it. Could you direct us where to find the little yellow top


----------



## rosecreek (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, love your posted items .How did you get your headband so gorgeous, mine turned out all wavy on the ends, do you think I didn't make the middle long enough? thanks


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Your work is stunning. I like the vest you made for the little boy but would love to know the links for all the patterns! Great job.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

The gray coat is to die for. Great work.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

All of your work is exquisite!!! Welcome from Mid-Michigan!! I think one thing you are going to learn being part of this fabulous group is, that we all love and collect patterns!! If you can tell us where you got some of the pattern for the lovely things that you've made, we all would be grateful!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful Knitting!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I am in awe. Beautiful work!!! Wonderful patterns and choice of colors


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely knitting. I really like the little bolero in white. Is there a pattern for it please.


----------



## Adora haakwerk (Jan 16, 2015)

Verry well done! If you would be so kind to share us the patterns
Wonder if the grey dress (2nd pic) is knitted or crochetwork?


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

All lovely work!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I would like it also....



marilyngf said:


> lovely knitting. I really like the little bolero in white. Is there a pattern for it please.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, everything is so pretty!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow u have been busy! Everything looks great.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Oh oh oh - and I love the grey vest and gorgeous red and white dress- oh please identify your 'patterns !


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your work is very nice. Love the pink and grey set.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Your work is very intriguing as well as beautiful. Love your color choices.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your work is so neat and beautiful!!
Love them all!
Simply gorgeous!
Are they hand knit or machine knit?


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Your work is just perfect. Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Esp love that little yellow top!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful workmanship. Inspires me to knit even more.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this all machine knit? Very lovely


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome from a very envious me in England. Your work is amazing!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Everything is beautiful! You are very talented!


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Tanks


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

All you work is excellent. Love the idea about the cables. Where are you from?


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Such lovely pieces! And so many of them. You must be a speedy knitter!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome. Your work is just beautiful! Wow.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Amazing work. It is all beautiful.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful work. Your talent is apparent in all you do. I just love the little gray coat and accessories.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wonderful work. Love the grey coat, the white cardi and the red& white dress and the gotgeous hat. Would love to have the link to the patterns.
Welcome from the UK


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> You should have said "My Beautiful Work"!


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What beautiful knitting!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love the shrug and all of your work! Is the shrug for a child?


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Lovely knitting. Is that machine knitting?


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

You do wonderful work. All of your pieces are beautiful.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

WOW!!! Everything is just beautiful.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I would love your patterns, especially the white bolero and the headband.
Your work is beautiful!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

lale said:


> Tanks


I would love pattern source of this little hat.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

lale said:


> Tanks


I would love pattern source of this little hat.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

FANTASTIC! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## gaylehhs (Jan 29, 2011)

wow!! such beautiful knitting!!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful gray coat and pink hat and scarf. Can you please tell us the pattern source?


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Really nice work!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What beautiful creations. I especially like the head band.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Your knits are amazing!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Your knitting is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

For the headband, here are two different patterns for hats with the same technique

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rochelle-hat-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venetia---a-warm-winter-hat


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. Your embellishments are too marvellous for words. Well done, and welcome to the group.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderful crafts you have completed !


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

P.S. Come to think of it: I knit scarves for charity, and I think that the 'additions' to the grey would be lovely as a scarf, provided I could adjust to the right size. Is this y our own creation or is there a pattern? If there is a pattern, I would love to know what it is. Again, your work is outstanding.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Perfection! Such lovely work!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Perfection! Such lovely work!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome from Warwick England your work is awesome! Your sets are divine!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to KP! It's lovely to have you join us. All your work is stunning!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love all yourwork and would like headband patterns.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Marvelous! Simply Marvelous!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Beautiful work love the little tank top with the owls


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very beautiful work! I especially like the white bolero.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

[i love the grey and pink especially like the hat and flowers. Is there a pattern availablequote=lale]Hello[/quote]


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Man you are good. Would you direct me to the yellow dress pattern PLEASEl


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Your work is so beautiful. I also would love the pattern for the yellow dress.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Can you share pattern for blue headband?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty work


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Where can I find the headband pattern?


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Stunning work!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Your work is just beautiful. Love the little yellow dress, LOL, love them all!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely! You do wonderful work.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful knitting, very professional!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

I would also love the pattern or where you found it for the little white bolero. Lovely lovely work.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

All beautiful


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

So do I..... 
It is so artistic and gorgeous!!!
Please tell us more...



Katsch said:


> Your work is very nice. Love the pink and grey set.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful work and unique!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Very Pretty and well done for sure!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> You should have said "My Beautiful Work"!


I Soo agree!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from Georgia, USA. Your work is indeed beautiful. My favorites are the white belero and the snowman hat. 

Robin


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful items. I, too, would like the blue headband pattern. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

Almost missed this beautiful post. Thank you for sharing your fabulous knitting!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful & I especially love the owl vest. Is the pattern sharable?

And a very big welcome from Oregon!


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

so can you point us to these patterns? They are beautiful and we eagerly await your response????


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your work is beautiful...


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome! Be sure to tag your machine knit projects for the machine knitting section as well. I do both hand and machine knitting as do many who use machines. Love your work.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Please can you share the pattern for the white shrug?


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely work...


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome! Beautiful items! Hope you love it here! jude


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

All of the work is beautiful.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome to this site. Your knitting and patterns are really beautiful and like most of us requesting links to your patterns you would make a lot of people happy to post this information. Can't wait to see more of your projects. Thank you.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, you've been busy! All lovely


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello from MA. Your work is amazing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

My goodness - you have been busy. Lovely work.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

What a busy lady you have been,all your work is simply beautiful.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

All of your pieces are beautiful. I really like the snowman hat. Can you provide a link to the pattern for this hat? Thank you.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

All are stunningly gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

All of your work is beautiful!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very beautiful Work!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

wow it's hard to pick a favorite!! welcome from nj


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! I love your work. It is absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I love your work, especially the gray and pink.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am also interested in the yellow top and white bolero! Love your choices!


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

Your work is fabulous!


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

Your work is absolutely Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, I love the little white bolero, could yu please tell me the pattern name so can look it up. Thanks


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You do beautiful work.
If possible, list pattern and yarn used otherwise you will be 
bombarded with questions.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

You do beautiful work.
If possible, list pattern and yarn used otherwise you will be 
bombarded with questions.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome to KP! Your work is gorgeous! Love the headband idea, that is really clever. Each picture was a feast for the eyes,beautiful knitting&#128522;


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

You are really really talented.Loved everything but particularly the cardigan with the pink hats, what an idea, it's beautiful. YasminaB


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, wow, and wow! Your work is unique and very beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the photos with us!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.
Your work is really beautiful and quite unique.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Everything is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Simply SUPERB! I can't pick a favourite. Would love if you could direct us to the patterns...all of them, please.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

The bolero seems to have come from a Russian website where a group of knitters have nutted the pattern out together (in Knitting Paradise fashion): http://club.osinka.ru/topic-120138?&start=60

Headband is from here: http://goodideasforyou.com/video/4164-diy-braided-knit-headband.html

Pink and grey outfit is all over pintrest - originally pinned by a Russian pinner: http://www.pinterest.com/nevelynka/a-something-for-children/

Owl sweater picture from another Russian website - scroll to near the bottom of the page: http://www.dekormobilyamodelleri.com/erkek-bebek-s%C3%BCveter-modelleri-anlat%C4%B1ml%C4%B1/1022

Snowman hat about three quarters of the way down the page: http://www.kadinmelektir.com/netten-bebek-orgu-modelleri-2012.html

I'm not sure the OP has been entirely honest with us here!


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

Oh for heavens sake she posted Pinterest pins as her work ???


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, the grey/pink coat is on Pinterest. 
I wonder what did they hope to accomplish with their post? I feel sorry for them


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

Hilary4, Thanks for finding these. Do you know of anyone who could translate the headband pattern into English? Or could anyone follow the video and write it out for KPers?
As far as I could determine, the other pictures did not include a pattern, or I missed it.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I found it on Pinterest also... the gray and pink coat. However, I could not find any instructions. Is there a way to locate them? Just wondering... and thanks for pointing out where they came from.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Lovely! You do wonderful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

well the coat looks knit, but the trim and flowers are crocheted. I was looking at crocheted flowers and crocheted flower scarves on ravelry and there are a LOT!!the flowers look like a straight piece of scalloped crochet that is then spiraled into a flower, at least that's what it looks like to me. The other large flowers look like they are crocheted on a starting circle, there's a hole in the middle. I might play around with some yarn over the weekend. not that I have crocheted at all in the past 30 years !!LOL !SERIOUSLY, though, what is the point of posting things that you didn't really create? It's sad to need that kind of affirmation.


----------



## Eeyore Janie (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I couldn't pick out a favorite one as they are all so beautiful.


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone been able to find the yellow dress?????


----------



## Grimsley (Sep 29, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

This is surreal, 10 pages of requests and no answer. What goes on here?


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree why did they waste peoples time.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

It looks like he/she posted Pinterest photos of knit items not necessarily their work


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Everything is gorgeous. I assume that you never sleep.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

chrisjac said:


> This is surreal, 10 pages of requests and no answer. What goes on here?


I agree.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work!! I love the little yellow dress (all the rest, too)


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is a you tube in another lanquage for the braid headband but wrote in English in top left corner...
Hope this helps ....Davena


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Davena said:


> Here is a you tube in another lanquage for the braid headband but wrote in English in top left corner...
> Hope this helps ....Davena
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

There are some written out instructions on a previous post found here.... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290440-1.html

go to page 2 and look for jenvens post and on page 3 I believe it is angleaines that post it also....make sure you watch the you tube to see how the first bar is to be twisted as this is the most important part of it all ...Good Luck...Davena


----------

